#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Ways to Use Online Reviews to Do Marketing to Different Generations.

## Bhavya

In this mordern shopping world, online reviews play a major role. And there is no doubt online reviews play a key role in consumers path to purchase a specific product or service. Because when a person considering to buy a new product or service , first they look information on online and make their decision based on that. Website Builder Expert shared some ways to use online reviews to market to different generations. check them out in the below infographic.

----------

